# Broken ankle



## wendye (Oct 24, 2021)

Morning all. I have broken my ankle - lateral maleolus - and I’m type 2 and wondering if there is likely to be delayed healing to the fracture because of the diabetes. Any info would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 24, 2021)

wendye said:


> Morning all. I have broken my ankle - lateral maleolus - and I’m type 2 and wondering if there is likely to be delayed healing to the fracture because of the diabetes. Any info would be welcome. Thank you.


Hi Wendye
I have every sympathy with you having just ruptured my patella tendon and sustained a tibial fracture for which I had surgery on Wed, It was never mentioned that the diabetes would affect healing but I am aware that having to be immobile for some weeks is going to have some impact so am being ultra careful in what I eat to keep my blood glucose as stable as possible as it would be if your levels go high that could affect it.
Best wishes for recovery.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 26, 2021)

Not sure about recovery, but wanted to wish you a speedy recovery.


----------

